# Exercises for bare back comfort?



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

So to improve your balance, muscle tone and comfort for the horse, what exercises off the horse do you recommend? I love bareback riding but wow does it kill my thighs! Any tricks and tips to tone up these meat slabs? 
Cheers people!


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

Lol well by the sounds of it more bareback riding! 
If you do it enough your slabs o' meat aka thighs will eventually become used to it and be more toned 

Off horse... I would say:
- Squeeze beach ball between your thighs
- Squats
- Lunges


----------



## Othan (Oct 17, 2012)

Quite interesting mate.I agree with you these are best practices for you.
Squats,bench press and walking are effective exercises.


----------

